# Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet



## Freakless08 (3. Juli 2013)

*Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Eigentlich wolle Boliviens Präsident Evo Morales am Dienstag Abend nur  eine kleine Flugreise machen, bis sich Gerüchte häuften das Edward  Snowden eventuell an Board befinden würde.
Daraufhin haben ihm die  Länder Frankreich, Italien, Spanien und Portugal die Überflugsrechte  verweigert und das Flugzeug musste in Wien einen gezwungenen  Zwischenstopp bis heute morgen, ca. 11:45 Uhr einlegen.
Mit an Board waren auch Grenzbeamte aus Österreich.

Daraufhin  wurde das Flugzeug womöglich durchsucht, denn wie die darauffolgenden  Meldungen lauten war Edward Snowden nicht an Board. Ob auch die im  Flugzeug vorherigen Grenzbeamte aus Österreich allerdings weiter  mitgeflogen sind ist nicht bekannt.


NSA-Whistleblower: Bolivianisches Flugzeug angeblich wegen Snowden umgeleitet - Golem.de
Gerücht um Snowden: Boliviens Präsident Überflugrecht verweigert | heise online
Snowden nicht an Bord: Morales setzt Flug fort « DiePresse.com


----------



## Coldhardt (3. Juli 2013)

Auch grad auf der Post gesehen


----------



## hbf878 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Europa tanzt nach Amerikas Pfeife...


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Darf man eine Präseidentenmaschiene durchsuchen? 

MfG


----------



## polarwolf (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Europas Staaten, alles Handlanger und Büttel von Amerika, es ist sowas von traurig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Ja ne lustige Lachnummer das ganze. Die Amis wollen ihn dann sollen die sich alleine darum kümmern und nicht den halben Erdball als Hilfssheriff einspannen.


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja ne lustige Lachnummer das ganze. Die Amis wollen ihn dann sollen die sich alleine darum kümmern und nicht den halben Erdball als Hilfssheriff einspannen.



Naja, wenns nur an den AMis liegen würde. Es muss ja auch welche geben die gerne Hilfssherrifs sein möchten. 
Aber es ist doch klar, liegt es sicherlich auch im Interesse jener Staaten bestimmten Dinge nicht ans Licht kommen zu lassen, wie zum Beispiel die aktuelle Info das der BND auch direkt an einer Hauptglasfaserleitung/ Knotenpunkt hing.^^

MfG


----------



## Heretic (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Wir können ja tauschen. Snowden gegen diesen Irischen Bankendirektor der nach Amiland geflohen ist


----------



## Freakless08 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Auch interessant
Merkel ausspioniert: Die große Erpressung hat begonnen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN


			
				Einleitung schrieb:
			
		

> Hysterie in Berlin und Brüssel: Die Politiker Europas sind erzürnt. Sie  wurden flächendeckend von den US-Geheimdiensten ausspioniert. Nun  dämmert ihnen, dass die Überwachung vor allem für sie persönlich gedacht  sein könnte. Der normale Internet-Nutzer ist nämlich nicht das  Haupt-Ziel der Überwachung. Den Geheimdiensten geht es um die „großen  Fische“. Viele zittern daher vor dem nächsten Schlag: Der Enthüllung von  Fehltritten, die Spitzenpolitiker das Amt kosten könnten.


Am besten mal den ganzen Artikel lesen  (also oben den Link, nicht nur das was ich Zitiert habe)


----------



## Yassen (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



DaStash schrieb:


> Darf man eine Präseidentenmaschiene durchsuchen?
> 
> MfG


Müsstest du dürfen denn wenn du das Überflugrecht verwiegerst muss sie landen . (oder reinfliegen und sie wird abgefangen. )vermutlich wollten Italien und die anderen staaten nur sicher sein daas snowden nicht in dieser maschinen ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Den kleinen Bürger hätte unsere Regierung ja gern permanent mit heruntergelassener Hose gesehen nur eben sich selbst nicht. Weg von den Amis mit ihrer Weltmachtüberwachung.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



DaStash schrieb:


> Darf man eine Präseidentenmaschiene durchsuchen?
> 
> MfG


 Das ist ein sehr komplexes Rechtsgebiet. Wenn Morales gesagt hat: "Hereinspaziert, hereinspaziert, kommen Sie näher und sehen Sie selbst...", dann ist es durchaus "legal". Die Frage ist halt, unter welchen Gegebenheiten das passiert ist. Standen da etwas 10 Beamte mit MP und wollten die Ausweise sehen, und fragten, ob Snowden an Bord ist? Und was taten Sie, falls Morales sagte: "Nein"

Das ist halt die  Frage.... Es hört sich aber schon so an, als ob ein gewisser Druck ausgeübt wurde. Dabei ist die "Durchsuchung" nicht mal DER ausschlaggebende Punkt, sondern der Zwang zur Landung wegen KURZFRISTIG! entzogener Überflugsrechte....

Nur mal so als kleiner Vergleich, was abging, als Merkel wegen "technischer Probleme" für 2 Stunden der Überflug über den IRAN! verweht wurde, Sie dann letzten Endes aber OHNE! Zwischenlandung weiterfliegen konnte:
Iran provoziert Merkel: Überflug untersagt - Nachrichten, Kommentare, Bilder aus Deutschland und der Welt | noz.de

Gibt btw auch eine Pressemitteilung Boliviens auf Deutsch inzwischen:



> AUSSENMINISTERIUM DES
> PLURINATIONALEN STAATES BOLIVIEN
> 
> 
> ...



@Deutsch Wirtschafts "Nachrichten"
Die sind ziemlich unseriös: Was taugen die "Deutschen Wirtschafts Nachrichten"? - Weltwirtschaftskrise 2.0: Keine Ende in Sicht


----------



## EliteSoldier2010 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

So weit hatte ich das verstanden das sie Zwangslanden musste für eine Tankung. Dies wäre normalerweise in Italien gewesen, die jedoch den Flugraum für die Maschine gesperrt haben. 

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ist die Maschine hohheitliches Gebiet. Sprich sobald man die Maschine betritt, ist man in einem anderen Land.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Genau habe ich mich mit dem Detail nicht beschäftigt, aber im Endeffekt wird es mehr oder weniger darauf hinaus laufen.

Ein Diplomaten-Wagen darf auch nicht angehalten geschweige denn durchsucht werden.... Da heist es danke, bitte fahren Sie doch weiter. Wie Sie haben gerade einen Unfall gebaut? Kein Problem, wir kümmern uns darum....


----------



## Dartwurst (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Vielleicht irre ich mich ja. Aber sollte es nicht so sein, das Demokratische Länder jemanden helfen der politisch verfolgt wird. Snowden hat doch nichts anderes getan als Demokratien informiert, das sie ausspioniert werden. Von unserem Verbündeten. Als König von Deutschland würde ich Snowden einen roten Teppich ausrollen. Wenn man aber selbst Nutzen von der Spionage hat duckt man sich.


----------



## HGHarti (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Ich finde die ganze Diskussion fürn Ars.......
Wir werden nie alles erfahren sondern nur das was wir sollen.
Dem sollte sich jeder im klaren sein.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Eigentlich sollte man ja dankbar sein, dass man jetzt weiß, dass man in großem Stiel ausspioniert wird/wurde.
Und dann wäre es doch angebracht sich erkenntlich zu zeigen, und einem politisch verfolgten zu helfen. (sollte man als demokratisches Land ja sowieso) Und nicht versuchen den armen Kerl zu erwischen.

Lässt mMn irgendwie darauf schließen, dass die ganze Empörung nur gespielt ist...


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Das hat nichts mit Büttel Amerikas zu tun.. stimmen die Passagierlisten nicht mit den tatsächlichen (oder vermuteten) Passagieren überein hat eine Maschine zu landen um Klärung zu schaffen. Das ist überall auf der Welt so (zumindest da wo es sowas wie einen Staat gibt)



> Und dann wäre es doch angebracht sich erkenntlich zu zeigen, und einem politisch verfolgten zu helfen. (sollte man als demokratisches Land ja sowieso) Und nicht versuchen den armen Kerl zu erwischen.



Dann erkläre jetzt bitte warum Herr Snowden "politisch verfolgt" wird.. der Herr wird wegen Spionage und Hochverrats gesucht.
Das würde er in jedem anderen Land der Erde auch - die Gesetze sind, was das angeht, überall ziemlich gleich

PS: ach gottchen... fühlt sich Herr Morales im Ego gekränkt ? Das ist aber schade *snif*
Darf er mal seine Angi anrufen und sich mit ihr austauschen, der ist das auch schonmal passiert


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Das hat nichts mit Büttel Amerikas zu tun.. stimmen die Passagierlisten nicht mit den tatsächlichen (oder vermuteten) Passagieren überein hat eine Maschine zu landen um Klärung zu schaffen. Das ist überall auf der Welt so (zumindest da wo es sowas wie einen Staat gibt)


Du redest so einen Mist....

Schon mal was von diplomatischer Immunität gehört? Ich glaube nicht...

Was hättest du denn gesagt, wenn der Herr von und zu Obama mal kurz alle möglichen Überflugsrechte entzogen bekommen hätte, weil man mal auf die Idee gekommen wäre, dass da irgendwas nicht stimm. 



> Dann erkläre jetzt bitte warum Herr Snowden "politisch verfolgt" wird.. der Herr wird wegen Spionage und Hochverrats gesucht.
> Das würde er in jedem anderen Land der Erde auch - die Gesetze sind, was das angeht, überall ziemlich gleich


In Deutschland nicht, weil er keine DEUTSCHEN! Geheimnisse verraten hat. Nationales Recht und so. (Wir sind der Nabel der Welt, und der Rest ist scheis egal, das findest du in so ziemlich jedweder Verfassung...)



> PS: ach gottchen... fühlt sich Herr Morales im Ego gekränkt ? Das ist aber schade *snif*
> Darf er mal seine Angi anrufen und sich mit ihr austauschen, der ist das auch schonmal passiert


 Nein ist ihr in der Form nicht. Sie musste nicht landen, und es handelte sich "nur" um den Iran, also EINEN Staat, nicht vier. Zudem fällt es mir eigentlich schwer, den IRAN! auf eine Stufe mit Frankreich, Spanien, Portugal und Italien zu stellen...


----------



## Yassen (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Ich finde se komisch das Bolivien sich so aufregt. Es ist das Recht  von den 4 Länder das Überflugrecht zu entzihen. Und wer nichts zu verbergen hat braucht sich nicht zu fürchten.


----------



## derGronf (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



> Ich finde se komisch das Bolivien sich so aufregt. Es ist das Recht von den 4 Länder das Überflugrecht zu entzihen. Und wer nichts zu verbergen hat braucht sich nicht zu fürchten.


Wo hört es denn dann für dich auf? Diplomaten werden in Gewahrsam genommen, um politischen Druck auf die Regierung des jeweiligen Landes auszuüben? Vielleicht noch bei einem G8 Treffen den Obama wegen Menschenrechtsverletzung festnehmen? Wobei, das wäre witzig.
Deswegen gibt es die nette Erfindung der diplomatischen Immunität. Die schützt Würden des jeweiluigen Landes. Da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, ob das Land Totalitär ist oder nicht. Würde der Iran noch mit dem Westen reden, wenn sie Angst haben müssen, jedesmal eingeknastet zu werden, nur weil sie eine andere Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung haben?

Und jetzt kommt das wirklich perfide an der ganzen Sache. Wenn man willkürlich Präsidenten aus der Luft holen kann, dann kann man auch Drohnenangriffe auf Unschuldige starten, nur weil sie neben einem mutmaßlichen Terroristen wohnen. Oder großflächig Telefondaten abgreifen, weil man zwei, drei Leute identifiziert haben möchte, die eine andere Gesinnung haben.
Ach ne, auch das ist schon alles passiert.

Hier geht es um Rechtsstaatlichkeit. Und die wurde mit Füßen getreten. Die ach so tolle und moralisch überlegene westliche Welt hat ihr wahres Gesicht gezeigt. Wenn der Ami "Spring!" ruft, springen die Europäer. Die Frage ist eben nur, wer höher springt.
In ein, zwei Monaten ist außerdem alles vergessen. Snowden hat sich "umgebracht". Auf der Toilette an Herzversagen gestorben. Die große PR Maschinerie der öffentlich-rechtlichen und privaten Verdummungsanstallten tut ihr überiges dazu und die Welt dreht sich weiter wie bisher.

Das ist so Krank, das es sich der Gesundheit schon wieder von der anderen Seite nähert.

Ich hoffe auf die Chinesen. Die werdens richten und wenn der Ami nur die A-Bombe schmeißt, um der gelben Gefahr endlich Herr zu werden. Kein Wunder, dass keine Außerirdischen hier vorbei gucken, wenn nur die ganzen Idioten laut schreien und sich bemerkbar machen.

DerGronf
Wo sind die ganzen jungen, politisch gebildeten Menschen, die nicht nur ihren Vorfahren nachplappern? Ich hoffe nicht bei Facebook.

Edit, weil es sowas von den gerade herrschenden Zeitgeist trifft:


			
				Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn "er nichts zu verbergen hat", ist es ja kein Problem...


Eine zu verachtende Einstellung.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

IST ES NICHT!

Alter verwalter. Leute....

Es gibt was das nennt sich diplomatische Immunität. Das ist eine Errungenschaft des 17.!!! Jahrhunderts....

Ja kommt lasst uns das sofort abschaffen, und jedweden dessen Nase uns nicht passt mal verhaften, einsperren und kontrollieren... Wenn "er nichts zu verbergen hat", ist es ja kein Problem....


----------



## Yassen (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



derGronf schrieb:


> Wo hört es denn dann für dich auf? Diplomaten werden in Gewahrsam genommen, um politischen Druck auf die Regierung des jeweiligen Landes auszuüben? Vielleicht noch bei einem G8 Treffen den Obama wegen Menschenrechtsverletzung festnehmen? Wobei, das wäre witzig.
> Deswegen gibt es die nette Erfindung der diplomatischen Immunität. Die schützt Würden des jeweiluigen Landes. Da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, ob das Land Totalitär ist oder nicht. Würde der Iran noch mit dem Westen reden, wenn sie Angst haben müssen, jedesmal eingeknastet zu werden, nur weil sie eine andere Vorstellung von Recht und Ordnung haben?



Welche Diplomaten  wahren denn das . Laut meinen Infos war es so das sie in Österrecih durchsucht wurden und nicht erstmal festgenommen wurden. Und Bolivien kann machen was es will. Wie gesagt jedes land hat dasselbe recht das kann bolivien genauso. Vielleicht wäre es etwas anderes wenn man die Maschine dann per abfangjäger herunterholt. 



derGronf schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf die Chinesen. Die werdens richten und wenn der Ami *nur *die A-Bombe schmeißt, um der gelben Gefahr endlich Herr zu werden. Kein Wunder, dass keine Außerirdischen hier vorbei gucken, wenn nur die ganzen Idioten laut schreien und sich bemerkbar machen.


 
Warum nur ? Ich wünsche niemanden eine atom explosion. Und jeder der mit dem gedanken spielt oder es als lösung sieht ...


----------



## derGronf (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



> Welche wahren denn das?


Meinst du die Menschenrechtsverletzungen von Obama als Repräsentant der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika? Du nimmst mich auf den Arm. Ich erinnere dich nochmal: "Genfer Konvention für Kriegsgefangene. Jetzt lässt sich nicht eins zu eins sagen, das die Genfer Konvention irgendein Menschenrecht wiederspiegelt. Menschenrechte Hier verweise ich auf den Absatz "Rechte und Freiheiten im Zivilpakt".
Die Amis sagen, das sind gar keine Kriegsgefangene auf Kuba, dann sind es Zivilisten. Für beide gibt es Regeln, die unter anderem von den USA und von Deutschland ratifiziert wurden. Beide untersagen allerdings, dass sowohl gefangene Soldaten als auch Zivilisten gefoltert werden. Aber lies es bitte selber, solches Wissen gehört heutzutage, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach, zu einer fundierten Grundausbildung.

Warum sage ich "nur", weil ich dem amerikanischen Präsidenten und seinen Beratern weitaus schlimmere Dinge zutraue, als 95% der Menschheit ein schnelles Ende zu bereiten. Versteh mich falsch, wenn du willst. Ist mir total Latte. Sarkasmus ist nicht immer leicht zu erkennen. Gerade bei vielen Deutschen stoße ich damit eher auf Verwunderung und Abneigung.

derGronf
Der Begriff Sarkasmus bezeichnet beißenden, bitteren Spott und Hohn. Quelle: Wikipedia


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Die Südamerikaner scheinen jetzt alle ziemlich sauer zu sein und haben wohl ein Treffen der UNASUR einberufen.


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Ist ja auch kein Wunder...

Vor >100 Jahren hätte man sich für so eine Aktion gegenseitig die Köpfe eingehauen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Wundert mich auch nicht, das die sauer sind.

Kirchner, die Präsidendin von Argentinien hat wohl getwittert
Hier findet man das original und eine Englischer Übersetzung  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/5917093


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Hier die deutsche Übersetzung 

Argentinische Präsidentin Kirchner twittert über Morales in Wien #snowden


----------



## TempestX1 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Hier die deutsche Übersetzung
> 
> Argentinische Präsidentin Kirchner twittert über Morales in Wien #snowden


 In einem der Tweets steht das er die Durchsuchung des Flugzeugs nicht erlauben wird. 

Gerade in den Nachrichten kam das er freiwillig das Flugzeug zum durchsuchen freigegeben hat. Entweder lügen die Medien oder der Druck auf die Politiker wird extrem angezogen.

Ansonsten wurde auch die Botschaft Ecuadors in London abgehört, wo sich zur Zeit Julian Assagne befindet.
Botschaft Ecuadors soll abgehört worden sein

Auch interessant : Ecuador kündigt Zollabkommen mit den USA


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Du redest so einen Mist....
> 
> Schon mal was von diplomatischer Immunität gehört? Ich glaube nicht...
> 
> ...


 
mal zum Thema Mist reden... 
Flugzeuge sind kein ausgelagerter Teil des Hoheitsgebiets wie zB Botschaften.. sowas wie diplomatische Immunität ist da ein völlige verkehrter Begriff - so viel zum Thema wir haben keine Ahnung

Herr Morales selbst hat diplomatische Imunität, er wäre also nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen worden, hätte man bei einer Durchsuchung des Flugzeuges Drogen, oder sogar Leichen gefunden.


Geheimdienste arbeiten im verborgenen.. das ist Ihre Aufgabe. Es ist auch Ihre Aufgabe - entsprechend des Aufgabenbereiches - so viele Informationen wie möglich zu sammeln.. dazu zählt auch das Abhören von Diplomaten und Wirtschaftsspionage.
Wer die Arbeit der Geheimdienste verrät, erschwert die Arbeit und schadet der Geheimdiensttätigkeit an sich und dem Land für das der Dienst aktiv ist. Genau deswegen steht das, was Herr Snowden getan hat, in jedem Land das einen (oder mehrere) Geheimdienste hat unter Strafe (in einigen wird es mit dem Tode bestraft). Hochverrat, Spionage und das verraten geheimdienstlicher Aktivitäten steht auch in Deutschland unter Strafe.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Anticrist schrieb:


> mal zum Thema Mist reden...
> Flugzeuge sind kein ausgelagerter Teil des Hoheitsgebiets wie zB Botschaften.. sowas wie diplomatische Immunität ist da ein völlige verkehrter Begriff - so viel zum Thema wir haben keine Ahnung



Auf Botschaften bezogen schon:


> Die Räumlichkeiten der Mission, ihre Einrichtung und die sonstigen darin befindlichen Gegenstände *sowie die Beförderungsmittel der Mission* genießen Immunität von jeder Durchsuchung, Beschlagnahme, Pfändung oder Vollstreckung (Art. 22 Abs. 3 WÜD). Gerichtsvollzieher, Polizei und Vollstreckungsbeamte des Empfangsstaates dürfen dort keine Amtshandlungen vornehmen, wenn der Missionschef damit nicht einverstanden ist.



Inwieweit das jetzt auf den Fall anwendbar ist überlasse ich aber gerne Anderen.

Die ganze Sache entwickelt sich langsam zu einer echten Posse.
Realsatire vom Feinsten.
Ich denke, ich stocke mal meine Popcornvorräte auf.


----------



## Memphys (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Anticrist schrieb:


> mal zum Thema Mist reden...
> Flugzeuge sind kein ausgelagerter Teil des Hoheitsgebiets wie zB Botschaften.. sowas wie diplomatische Immunität ist da ein völlige verkehrter Begriff - so viel zum Thema wir haben keine Ahnung
> 
> Herr Morales selbst hat diplomatische Imunität, er wäre also nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen worden, hätte man bei einer Durchsuchung des Flugzeuges Drogen, oder sogar Leichen gefunden.
> ...


 
Ich bin mir eigentlich auch ziemlich sicher das ein Staatsflugzeug so ziemlich den selben rechtlichen Status wie ne Botschaft hat, beweisen kann ichs aber grad auch nicht (bzw ich hab keinen Bock rumzugoogeln)...

Und:
1. Keine Deutschen Geheimnisse.
2. Wüsste ich nicht wo steht das Geheimdienste das Recht haben Sachen wie das Briefgeheimnis und sonstige Datenschutzrechte zu missachten... geht ja bei der Nummer nicht nur um Internet sondern auch um Telefongespräche u. Ä.
Ausserdem handelt es sich bei dem was da durchgezogen wurde nicht nur um einen Verstoß gegen irgendwelche Datenschutzgesetze o. Ä., sondern auch um Spionage und wahrscheinlich Industriespionage... da hätte er sich, meiner Meinung nach, wenn er vor ein deutsches Gericht gestellt würde, eher strafbar gemacht wenn er von so etwas wüsste und es nicht offenlegen würde.


----------



## Anticrist (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Analysen von Staats- und Völkerrechtlern zu diesem Thema wird es heute genug zu finden geben. Aber ich glaube kaum das das Herrn Skysnake interessiert



> Und:
> 1. Keine Deutschen Geheimnisse.
> 2. Wüsste ich nicht wo steht das Geheimdienste das Recht haben Sachen wie das Briefgeheimnis und sonstige Datenschutzrechte zu missachten... geht ja bei der Nummer nicht nur um Internet sondern auch um Telefongespräche u. Ä.



Hier muss man klar unterscheiden.. Einem Auslandsgeheimdienst ist es strengstens untersagt Informationen über Staatsbürger der eigenen Nation zu sammeln (zumindest in den USA und Europa)
Würde der BND Bundesbürger ohne richterlichen Beschluss belauschen, müsste man die wohl bei Kenntnisnahme zur Anzeige bringen. 

Das ausspionieren fremder Nationen und derer Bürger öffentlich zu machen, wäre Verrat.
Auch der NSA ist es strengstens verboten US Bürger zu belauschen. Genauso wie es dem BND verboten ist deutsche Staatsbürger zu bespitzeln (außer auf richterliche Anordnung).
Die USA halten das Thema freedom of speech sehr hoch, kann mich an Erzählungen eines Weltkriegsveteranen erinnern, der erzählte
"Immer wenn du einen Amerikaner aus dem Lautsprecher hörtest, hast du das Equipment ausgeschaltet. Das war und ist eisernes Gesetz"

Daher kamen die Tipps zur Sauerlandgruppe und einigen anderen Anschlagsvorbereitungen eben von der NSA - meist über mitgeschnittene Telefonate Deutschland-Pakistan

Auch der BND spioniert im Ausland und betreibt dort (hoffentlich) auch Wirtschaftsspionage. Dies öffentlich zu machen würde dem Dienst, der Tätigkeit, der Politik und der Wirtschaft schaden.. daher steht sowas mMn zurecht unter Strafe


----------



## Skysnake (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Anticrist schrieb:


> mal zum Thema Mist reden...
> Flugzeuge sind kein ausgelagerter Teil des Hoheitsgebiets wie zB Botschaften.. sowas wie diplomatische Immunität ist da ein völlige verkehrter Begriff - so viel zum Thema wir haben keine Ahnung


Da liegst du mal wieder total daneben.... Auch die Transportmittel fallen unter den besonderen Geltungsbereich per diplomatischen Immunität, die jedwedes Staatsoberhaupt in Persona genießt...

hierzu auch: Diplomatenstatus


> Maßnahmen im Bereich der Gefahrenabwehr, wie etwa die Androhung, Festsetzung und Durchführung von Verwaltungszwangsmitteln, dürfen gegen Diplomaten nicht ergriffen werden. Standardmaßnahmen aufgrund der Polizeigesetze der Länder (beispielsweise die polizeiliche Ingewahrsamnahme oder die polizeiliche Durchsuchung und Sicherstellung von Gegenständen, die im Eigentum des Diplomaten stehen, wie etwa sein Kraftfahrzeug) sind unzulässig. Auch das Abschleppen  des Kraftfahrzeugs ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt. Ausnahmsweise  dürfen verbotswidrig abgestellte Diplomatenfahrzeuge abgeschleppt  werden, wenn sie Leib und Leben anderer Personen gefährden. Das  Auswärtige Amt unterstellt die konkludente Zustimmung des Diplomaten zur Umsetzung seines Fahrzeugs, wenn es Straßenbahnschienen oder Krankenhauseinfahrten blockiert


Das lässt sich 1:1 auch auf jedwedes andere Beförderungsmittel übertragen. Insbesondere sei hier angemerkt, dass das Flugzeug die Hoheitszeichen Boliviens trägt...



> Herr Morales selbst hat diplomatische Imunität, er wäre also nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen worden, hätte man bei einer Durchsuchung des Flugzeuges Drogen, oder sogar Leichen gefunden.


Man hätte es eben nicht durchsuchen, und schon gar nicht irgendwas mitnehmen... Die Sache ist halt, das man es nicht mal äußern darf. Wenn er zustimmt dürfen Sie handeln, aber Sie dürfen eigentlich ihn nicht fragen, weil das eben ein Eingriff/Nötigung/Unterdrucksetzen wäre. Hier zieht auch wieder das Völkergewohnheitsrecht... ist halt ein schwieriges Themengebiet.

Und Herr/Frau Anticrist, da es ja "Analysen von Staats- und Völkerrechtlern zu diesem Thema wird es heute genug zu finden" gibt nach deiner Auffassung, bitte ich dich doch um die Verlinkung von diesen Analysen.

Sollte das nicht möglich sein, dann bitte ich dich höflichst darum deine Aussage doch bitte zu korrigieren. Wir wollen doch keine Unwahrheiten/Lügen verbreiten oder?


----------



## DaStash (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Antichrist und Quellangaben? LOL! Der war gut. 

Topic:
Sag ich ja, die Maschine darf gar nicht durchsucht weden. Der Präsident hätte auch gar nicht festgehalten weden dürfen. Das ist eigentlich ein internationaler Skandal und soll ja auch bei der nächsten UN Versammlung vorgetragen werden. Und was zeigen die Medien? Mal wieder nichts, nur belangloses Kurzberichten. Nichts Kritisches, nichts Investigatives. Wirklich erstaunlich, wie offensichtlich die öffentliche Meinung manipuliert wird und kaum einen interessierts. Is ja auch klar, schließlich werden ja keine halb verhungerten Kinder oder misshandelte Kriegsopfer gezeigt.^^

MfG


----------



## rhyn2012 (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Ich finde es gut, was er gemacht hat. So weiß die Welt mal bescheid.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Deutsch übersetze Twitter Nachrichten von Argentiniens Präsidentin Cristina Kirchner zum Vorfall.


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

schon verlinkt von mir, aber danke


----------



## ΔΣΛ (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> *musste in Wien* einen gezwungenen  *Zwischenstopp* bis heute morgen, ca. 11:45 Uhr *einlegen*.


 Müssen hat er schon mal gar nichts, die Maschine ist absichtlich in Österreich gelandet weil die Maschine bei Erhalt der Nachricht gerade über Österreich war, weil sie durch die bereits genannten Länder nicht darüber fliegen durften, also quasi eine Flugverbots-Mauer vor ihnen war.
Morales wurde dort auch von von den Höchsten Politikern Österreichs freundschaftlich begrüßt bzw unterstützt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Da werden sich die Amis und deren Schergen nicht gerade beliebt machen


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> schon verlinkt von mir, aber danke


 
Ups, sorry!


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Kein Ding, dann sehen es mehr 


PS: Ich finde ja das hier ganz gut aufgegriffen 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Und Herr/Frau Anticrist, da es ja "Analysen von Staats- und Völkerrechtlern zu diesem Thema wird es heute genug zu finden" gibt nach deiner Auffassung, bitte ich dich doch um die Verlinkung von diesen Analysen.


 
Morales-Eklat Juristen geben den Verweigerern recht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

für die lesefaulen



> Zur Landung zwingen dürfte ein Staat ein Flugzeug nur aus schwerwiegenden Gründen - wenn etwa der Verdacht besteht, dass die Maschine zur Spionage oder als Terrorwaffe missbraucht wird. Für eine Durchsuchung am Boden hingegen genügt zufolge laut Giemulla schon der Verdacht eines Verbrechens. Österreichs Sicherheitsbehörden hätten also die Maschine inspizieren dürfen.
> 
> Dies gelte auch für ein Präsidentenflugzeug, sagt Diplomatenrechtler Zimmermann:"Botschaften unterliegen dem besonderen Schutz der Diplomaten-Konvention. Für Flugzeuge gilt das nicht. "Und Giemulla setzt hinzu: "Die Behauptung, dass ein Luftfahrzeug ausgelagertes Territorium eines Staates sei, ist ein altes Märchen. Rein rechtlich wäre eine Durchsuchung daher korrekt." Ob sie auch politisch sinnvoll ist, das ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## keinnick (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Das sollte man das nächste mal auch machen wenn Obama in seiner Air Force One hier aus Europa abhebt. Überflug verweigert, da der Verdacht besteht, dass der US-Präsident illegal Emmentaler Käse und Wiener Würstchen aus der EU ausführen möchte 

Ah nein, für die Kiste wird dann wohl eher der halbe Luftraum gesperrt, damit sie freie Bahn hat...


----------



## Deeron (4. Juli 2013)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob die NSA (die USA) mit ihrer aktion gegen die NATO-Satzungen verstoßen haben oder ob letztendlich alle betroffenen Länder bzw deren Regierungen involviert waren und die USA somit keine Konsequeenz zu fürchten haben.


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Irgendwie steht das im Wiederspruch zu der Tatsache, dass das bei diplomaten Autos nicht zutrifft. Die können meines Wissens erst dann durchsucht werden, wenn die diplomatische Immunität aufgehoben wurde.^^

MfG


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Deeron schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob die NSA (die USA) mit ihrer aktion gegen die NATO-Satzungen verstoßen haben oder ob letztendlich alle betroffenen Länder bzw deren Regierungen involviert waren und die USA somit keine Konsequeenz zu fürchten haben.


 
Herr Friedrich hat zwar behauptet davon nur aus der Presse erfahren zu haben .. damit hat er aber behauptet, einer der engsten Verbündeten der USA sei nicht über ein Programm informiert gewesen, dessen Daten sogar Belgiern und Niederländern zugänglich waren ... wer's glaubt, bitte



> Irgendwie steht das im Wiederspruch zu der Tatsache, dass das bei diplomaten Autos nicht zutrifft. Die können meines Wissens erst dann durchsucht werden, wenn die diplomatische Immunität aufgehoben wurde.^^
> 
> MfG



Wie aus dem Artikel hervorgeht, gelten für Flugzeuge u.ä. andere Regeln da man die diplomatische Immunität hier auch für Spionageflugzeuge etc missbrauchen könnte (was bei am Boden tätigen Agenten ja bereits geschieht)


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Deeron schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren ob die NSA (die USA) mit ihrer aktion gegen die NATO-Satzungen verstoßen haben oder ob letztendlich alle betroffenen Länder bzw deren Regierungen involviert waren und die USA somit keine Konsequeenz zu fürchten haben.


Betroffen sind ja nur die, die nicht selbst davon profitiert haben. Wer bleibt da noch übrig? 

MfG


----------



## Deeron (4. Juli 2013)

Spätestens nachdem ein verstecktes Mikrofon in einer der EU-Botschaften gefunden wurde, würde ich die Vertrauenswürdigkeit der USA anzweifeln. Eine Botschaft ist Hoheitsgebiet des jeweiligen Landes mit den dort geltenden Gesetzen. Für mich stellt das dementsprechend einen weiteren Landfriedensbruch dar


----------



## Telmur (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Mal im ernst, wieso wird der Herr Snowden als Staatsfeind behandelt? An sich hat nur die Regierung ein Problem mit dem, weil der Ihre Geheimnisse ausplaudert. Ich meine okay, Geheimnisse verraten ist kein Kavaliersdelikt, aber der junge Mann, wird doch nie wieder ein normales Leben leben können? 

Ich verwette alles was ich habe darauf, dass die Amerikaner noch so einiges zu verheimlichen haben! :o


----------



## Skipper81Ger (4. Juli 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da werden sich die Amis und deren Schergen nicht gerade beliebt machen



Global gesehen waren die doch noch nie beliebt :-p


----------



## Yassen (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Also erstmal verstehe ich nicht warum in 12 h 3 seiten dikutiert wird ob die landung rechtens war. Es ist das recht der 4 Länder den luftraum nach gutdünken zu sperren. Der Herr morales Hätte auch über die türkei fligen können. (wäre ein Umweg aber ging).
So die Maschiene ist denn in Österrecih gelandet weil sie tanken musste, dazu hat sie niemend gezwungen. Und da morales ja unbedingt über die 4 Länder fliegen wollte musste er versichern das Snowden nicht an board war, was dann die österreicher Behörden bestätigt haben. 
Ich verstehe nicht wo das Verbrechen liegt 



Skipper81Ger schrieb:


> Global gesehen waren die doch noch nie beliebt :-p


 ich bin den amis schon dankbar das sie am 6. Juni 1944 in der normandie gelandet sind


----------



## Anticrist (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



> ich bin den amis schon dankbar das sie am 6. Juni 1944 in der normandie gelandet sind



Wie kann man sowas heutzutage nur sagen, wo anti-Amerikanismus doch viel kewler ist :Rolleyes:


----------



## DaStash (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Berechtigte Gründe für angebrachte Kritik perse als unsachlich zu deklarieren, nur um sich dann nicht inhaltlich damit auseinandersetzen zu müssen, ist aber auch so ein typisches Totschlagargument-Verhalten und ziemlich unkewl.^^ 



Yassen schrieb:


> Also erstmal verstehe ich nicht warum in 12 h 3 seiten dikutiert wird ob die landung rechtens war. Es ist das recht der 4 Länder den luftraum nach gutdünken zu sperren. Der Herr morales Hätte auch über die türkei fligen können. (wäre ein Umweg aber ging).
> So die Maschiene ist denn in Österrecih gelandet weil sie tanken musste, dazu hat sie niemend gezwungen. Und da morales ja unbedingt über die 4 Länder fliegen wollte musste er versichern das Snowden nicht an board war, was dann die österreicher Behörden bestätigt haben.


Nein, so einfach ist das nicht, denn ein Präsident eines souveränen Landes genießt erst einmal grundsätzlich Staatenimmunität, zu dem die "Unverletzlichkeit des Staatoberhauptes" gehört: "Ausprägung der Staatenimmunität ist die Unverletzlichkeit des Staatsoberhaupts eines Landes im Ausland. Das Staatsoberhaupt unterliegt kraft Amtes keiner Haft, Festnahme, Strafverfolgung oder sonstiger Zwangsmaßnahmen des Gastlandes. Dasselbe gilt für amtierende Regierungschefs und Minister von Regierungen anderer Staaten und die sie amtlich begleitenden Angehörigen und ihr sonstiges Gefolge bei Besuchen in amtlicher Eigenschaft." Quelle


MfG


----------



## Star_KillA (4. Juli 2013)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Auch interessant
> Merkel ausspioniert: Die große Erpressung hat begonnen | DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN
> 
> Am besten mal den ganzen Artikel lesen  (also oben den Link, nicht nur das was ich Zitiert habe)



Guck mal hier , http://www.freitag.de/autoren/ernstchen/deutsche-wirtschaftsnachrichten


----------



## Skysnake (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Morales-Eklat Juristen geben den Verweigerern recht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> für die lesefaulen


 Dann nehme ich alles zurück, wobei mir die Sache noch nicht 100% koscher ist.

Es ist einfach völlig unüblich, das so etwas passiert. Da wird man schauen müssen, ob sich daraus eben nicht doch ein Völkergewohnheitsrecht ableiten lässt.



> Nach der allgemein anerkannten Definition entsteht  Völkergewohnheitsrecht durch eine übereinstimmende gemeinsame  Rechtsüberzeugung


Das ist halt der Knackpunkt daran. Es ist kein zwingend schriftlich festgehaltenes Recht, sondern kann allein aus Rechtsüberzeugungen erwachsen.


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Interessant ist doch ob die besagten Länder wirklich das überflugrecht verweigert haben,, aktuell wiedersprechen sich da alle 

aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere müsste das doch aufgenommen worden sein, wobei der Flugschreiber nur einne begrenzte Zeit aufnimmt

Es gibt ja sogar schon die Verschwörungstheorie das die AMis sich im Funk als die Länder ausgegeben haben damit die Maschine irgendwo landet 

PS.

man muss sich schon fragen was Prisim über unsere Länder/Politiker.. gesammelt hat und was davon Snoeden noch auf seinem Rechner hat das die alle so ein muffen sausen haben


----------



## Fokker (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Yassen schrieb:


> ich bin den amis schon dankbar das sie am 6. Juni 1944 in der normandie gelandet sind



Gelandet und auf unbestimmte Zeit geblieben 
Welchen Zweck dienen im Jahr 2013 die Ami- Militärbasen in Europa?


----------



## Anticrist (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Fokker schrieb:


> Gelandet und auf unbestimmte Zeit geblieben
> Welchen Zweck dienen im Jahr 2013 die Ami- Militärbasen in Europa?


 
Sind Teil einer globalen militärischen Infrastruktur einer Weltmacht mit hegemonialem Anspruch ... nichts weiter
Kannst ja die Menschen aus den entsprechenden Regionen mal fragen, ob sie die Amis loswerden wollen... da wird keine "ja" sagen, denn diese achso bösen Stützpunkte sind meist so ziemlich das einzige das der Ganzen Region Lohn und Arbeit bringt. Und das ganze Regionen völlig verwaisen und in Armut ersticken wenn solche Basen schließen hat man auch schon 1-2x erlebt.


----------



## DaStash (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Wirtschaftswachstum durch Militarismus, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...^^
Muss man nicht gut heißen.

MfG


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



Anticrist schrieb:


> Sind Teil einer globalen militärischen Infrastruktur einer Weltmacht mit hegemonialem Anspruch ... nichts weiter
> Kannst ja die Menschen aus den entsprechenden Regionen mal fragen, ob sie die Amis loswerden wollen... da wird keine "ja" sagen, denn diese achso bösen Stützpunkte sind meist so ziemlich das einzige das der Ganzen Region Lohn und Arbeit bringt. Und das ganze Regionen völlig verwaisen und in Armut ersticken wenn solche Basen schließen hat man auch schon 1-2x erlebt.


 Das war mal so....

Aus eigener Erfahrung kenn ich, was es bedeutet, wenn ein US-Stützpunkt meint eine "Mall" aufmachen zu müssen... Da kann dann das gesamte Umland einpacken, weil die sich 0 mehr raus bewegen, und diese "Malls" gibt es inzwischen bei jedem größeren Stützpunkt. Da bleibt in der Region fast nichts mehr hängen...

Wenn dann wenn eine deutsche Kaserne da ist, aber das Geld dafür könnte man auch einfach direkt in die Regionen pumpen, und man würde dennoch sparen...


----------



## SphinxBased (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Frankreich, Italien, Spanien und Portugal......looser......und sowas in der EU.Wieder ein Grund mehr diese sch....EU zu verdammen!!!!!!!!
Da sieht man erstmal wie diese Staaten ticken und wahrscheinlich sind die auch in diesen Abhörskandal verwickelt.Dieser " snowden" hat ja alles 
ans licht gebracht und man sollte ihm danken und nicht verfolgen bzw. jagen!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gast20141208 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*



> Zur Landung zwingen dürfte ein Staat ein Flugzeug nur aus schwerwiegenden Gründen - wenn etwa der Verdacht besteht, dass die Maschine zur Spionage oder als Terrorwaffe missbraucht wird. Für eine Durchsuchung am Boden hingegen genügt zufolge laut Giemulla schon der Verdacht eines Verbrechens. Österreichs Sicherheitsbehörden hätten also die Maschine inspizieren dürfen.


Ah, dann haben wir (Österreicher) den Präsidenten verdächtigt, dass er Österreich ausspioniert und terroristisch bedroht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Flugzeug von Politiker wurde wegen Snowden Gerücht zwangsgelandet*

Schon lustig wie man versucht brisante Fakten von unserem Volk zu verstecken! Snowden ist ein Held! Danke


----------

